
The Monstrous Intimacy of the Online Self - jger15
https://tamarshafrir.com/FT-The-Monstrous-Intimacy-of-the-Online-Self
======
hos234
It is anxiety inducing. Reminds me of this quote -

"I think cyberspace means the end of our species. It means the end of
innovation. This idea that the whole world is wired together is mass death.
Every biologist knows that small groups in isolation evolve fastest. You put a
thousand birds on an ocean island and they'll evolve very fast. You put ten
thousand on a big continent, and their evolution slows down. Now, for our own
species, evolution occurs mostly through our behaviour. We innovate new
behaviour to adapt. And everybody on earth knows that innovation only occurs
in small groups. Put three people on a committee and they may get something
done. Ten people, and it gets harder. Thirty people, and nothing happens.
Thirty million, it becomes impossible. That's the effect of mass media - it
keeps anything from happening. Mass media swamps diversity. It makes every
place the same. Bangkok or Tokyo or London: there's a McDonald's on one
corner, a Benetton on another, a Gap across the street. Regional differences
vanish. All differences vanish. In a mass-media world, there's less of
everything except the top ten books, records, movies, ideas. People worry
about losing species diversity in the rain forest. But what about intellectual
diversity - our most necessary resource? That's disappearing faster than
trees. But we haven't figured that out, so now we're planning to put five
billion people together in cyberspace. And it'll freeze the entire species.
Everything will stop dead in its tracks. Everyone will think the same thing at
the same time. Global uniformity" \- Ian Malcolm

